# The STRONG points of cadets



## yoman (21 Nov 2004)

OK so everybody is talking about the low points of the cadets. Well for a change why dont we talk about the strong points of the cadet organisation. Even tho I haven't been in cadets to long I feel that well in my squadron we get to do a bunch of fun stuff. Such as flying and bush weekend and even range. I'm also part of our junior drill team and I love it. There are so many great things about cadets its hard to list them all. So I would like to hear what everyone thinks the GOOD parts of cadets are. And please, do not create anything that might get this post locked, it is your respossibility that you talk about good things of cadets.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Nov 2004)

People in air cadets can recieve 5000-12000 scholariships to learn to fly, what's better then that? 
Then you have the exchanges and whatnot, both domestic and international, and the list goes on. There's plenty of great things, I'm just too lazy to list the rest.


----------



## Burrows (21 Nov 2004)

I dont know about you but just love flying down cliffs at high speeds...I also hate repelling people..

The exercises teach many good skills that can be used in or outside of the military.


----------



## gt102 (21 Nov 2004)

skills like

*leadership
*staying safe
*map & compass skill
*Misc Survival Skills (such as making shelters, edible/dangerouse plants)


----------



## dano (21 Nov 2004)

Having the great feeling of being and doing something different with you're life that 95% of most teenagers would never think of doing in their lifetime.

But mostly for me.... Having that *great sense of family.*   ;D


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Nov 2004)

You might notice over the years, that your cadet friends are most likely better friends than your normal civvy friends. After a while, you feel like family, and you can talk about anything and i mean ANYTHING with your cadet friends.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Nov 2004)

F/Sgt_mandal said:
			
		

> your normal civvy friends



Civvy friends?  ???

All my friends are cadets!!!!!  ;D


----------



## dano (21 Nov 2004)

Heh, now that I think about it... All the freinds I have are Cadets too.


----------



## j9 (22 Nov 2004)

Id also like to jump on the band wagon here. Being an ex cadet of all three services, I have had a unique opportunity to acquire skills in all the main areas that were specific to all three, IE; sailing, flight, range.. etc. Looking back today, (almost 10 years, wow...), my cadet service has given me skills that I still use today. But something else has become apparent. One of the greatest thing a teen can gain from his or her experiences in the cadet corps, whether or not they persue a military career, is Character, and that sense of camaraderie that I have experienced nowhere else. My days in the Cadet corps have been some of my most proudest!


----------



## chriscalow (22 Nov 2004)

Watching a 12 year old cadet going over the abseil tower for the first time, seeing him the next year going away from home for 6 weeks, the year after that he is standing up in front of 10-20 people teaching lessons, following that he is leading a section of other 12 year old cadets to the same abseil tower.  Watching him at the remembrance day parades, talking with the vets.  Being the only kid at your school to wear a uniform to school on remembrance day, and not only being the only kid taking the time at 1100 to really reflect, but also tell the goof in the back to shut his mouth and show some respect.   To gain the confidence to jump off a mock tower, or even a plane, fly a glider, sleep outside alone for a night.  Eat cold food out of an aluminum pouch.  Pick up a pair big enough to finally stand up to that bully.  I think pride and confidence were the things I gained most out of cadets.  All the rest was gravy.. (oh, and that one air cadet who was in the paper.. he got to escort around Miss Canada for a day, lucky prick lol)


----------



## sgt_mandal (22 Nov 2004)

And apart from all the friends you make, one of the best friend a bush monkey can make, is the bush!!


----------



## QOR-Sargent (22 Nov 2004)

PATROLING!!!!  :warstory: 


(Moderator Edit: No need for excessive smilies.)


----------



## gt102 (22 Nov 2004)

MODIFIED CAP THE FLAG!!!

Yea, corp did this during this past weekend ftx...

Pretty much All the officers defend the flag (a glowstick) with a bunch of tripwires setup (mainly wire connected to some flares and popcans filled with rocks)

Then cadets leave in sections from a point and head out to aprox area with the aid of map/compass. Then to win the cadets (or just one) had to touch the glow stick... My Section came the closest, I lead a 2 prong assault I took a group of 2 other cadets and sent my 2ic off with 2 other cadets... My 2ic got a surprise attack and 1 of his got caught... he bolted for the glowstick but there was a officer camping it.... my 2ic then bolted and hid in nearby foliage.. later he tried again...only to become a pow. My part off the asault went okay, we took a long distance route attacking from the back... unforuantly we didnt know, but we got discovered and capped... cept me... as the officer almost touched me I bolted for the glowstick. Only to get plowed down by My sgt 2 meters away from the table :/


----------



## chriscalow (22 Nov 2004)

See, now its just in how you worded that last post that is why "there is no army in army cadets"..    

Imagine, you don't know much about the military.  You are a parent, looking on the cadet page of a forum, trying to see what the cadets do on a typical overnight stay in the woods.  You see words like assault, tripwires, "POW", cadets being "plowed down" by senior cadets.  You just have to be careful with your wording to ensure that fun games like capture the flag remain in the system, (if it's not already banned).  

Of course, your trip wires aren't attached to claymore's or anything like that,  and being a POW is almost kind of fun to you, but to the average civilian, they only know what's in the movies and on CNN.  Be careful guys, we all contribute to the so called "softcoredness" of the cadet movement.

I know this doesn't fit into the thread and for that I apologize, I just had to get that out.  Not meant to offend anyone.

Cheers


----------



## Burrows (22 Nov 2004)

It is clearly stated that the tripwires are atatched to flares and cans with rocks in them.  Also one table and some officers would hardly qualify as a POW camp.

Crowe,  How were you smoked by your sgt if it was Officers guarding the stick? ???


----------



## gt102 (23 Nov 2004)

The Sgt teamed with the officers cuz they needed some sort of youth on their team 

oh and the pow's sat by a non burning firepit with 2 officers 

Normally in that game "plowing" doesnt take place..but since my good friend Sgt. Wall knew it was me (since i was the only one in a ghillie suit... and those make allot of noice while running... pretty much SWISH SWISH SWISH) So he jumped onto me and and twirled me into the muddy grassy SOFT ground


----------



## USSRsovietsnake (29 Nov 2004)

The good thing about Cadets is if its your kid going you can be home alone for a while. The Cadets i know one turned into a hippie and the other parties and drinks alot and wants to become a MARINE, little odd.


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Nov 2004)

???


----------

